# DA & ODP/Pro +??



## RedDevilDad (Oct 11, 2018)

Can you do the ODP if you are on a DA? 
Is that in writing/online somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2018)

"No Outside Activity/Competitions

To maintain a focus on club training environments, Academy players and teams do not play in any outside competitions without written permission from the U.S. Soccer Development Academy staff. This includes any other leagues, tournaments, State Cup competitions, ODP or All-Star events. Development Academy players for all teams must choose to participate in the Academy full-time and forgo playing for their high school teams.

Full-time Academy players can only participate on their designated Academy team, with only two exceptions: U.S. Soccer Training Centers and Youth National Team duty"

http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-program-benefits


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 11, 2018)

You right. You good. Thanks


----------



## INFAMEE (Oct 11, 2018)

Why would you want to do ODP if you're DA? ODP is recreational it's nothing.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 11, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Why would you want to do ODP if you're DA? ODP is recreational it's nothing.


I agree.  I wouldn't want to.  I was curious why the 07 pool was full of DA players.  But, then it hit me that they weren't technically DA players in February and over the summer when they set that pool.


----------



## Kante (Oct 11, 2018)

probably fits under the "thou shalt not play for another team" provision. here's last spring's ODP invite list  - https://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-year.2018_254-id.209717944.html#.W8AJMRNKjBI for a reference


----------

